# question about an old monkey wards bandsaw



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know who manufactured this saw for Montgomery wards and what year it was made and maybe how to or where to get parts for it?

Its a powercraft model trt2325 bandsaw .
I just picked it up this afternoon from a guy I work with he didn't want it and just give it to me some stuff needs to be repaired on it but from what I can tell with a flashlight in the dark it wont be to difficult to get back to pretty good shape looks like its been garage kept all these years no rust.


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

I went out and looked at it some more I measured a 9" throat between the blade and the back. Top pulley for band has bad bearings in it and bad rubber wheel the bottom pulley has good bearings but the rubber wheel is messed up it. 
I took pics of it with my phone but not sure how to load them up maybe ill send them to photobucket and try copying the url or something and pasting it.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Maybe some model numbers and details would help. Photos would be a big plus also.


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Powr-kraft model trt2325 bandsaw it was inmade my first post. It wont let me upload pics from my phone or phorobucket on here for some reason keeps saying invalid file for all the urls on photobucket. Let me try to put pics again


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Model number was in 1st post powr kraft trt2325.
And my post with pics if i did it right has to be approved by a mod


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jason, check out this URL. It looks like it was made by either Rockwell Manufacturing Co. (now Delta Manufacturing Co.) or Magna Engineering Corp. It also gives some possible places for parts.


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link George I appreciate it


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity anyone know how to fix my time that's displayed on post? Im in s.e. texas central time zone its 5am here but post says 10am


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

jrfonte1479 said:


> Does anyone know who manufactured this saw for Montgomery wards and what year it was made and maybe how to or where to get parts for it?
> 
> Its a powercraft model trt2325 bandsaw .
> I just picked it up this afternoon from a guy I work with he didn't want it and just give it to me some stuff needs to be repaired on it but from what I can tell with a flashlight in the dark it wont be to difficult to get back to pretty good shape looks like its been garage kept all these years no rust.


LOL, I haven't heard the term "Monkey Ward" in years. I sure won't tell how many years.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

jrfonte1479 said:


> Does anyone know who manufactured this saw for Montgomery wards and what year it was made and maybe how to or where to get parts for it?
> 
> Its a powercraft model trt2325 bandsaw .
> I just picked it up this afternoon from a guy I work with he didn't want it and just give it to me some stuff needs to be repaired on it but from what I can tell with a flashlight in the dark it wont be to difficult to get back to pretty good shape looks like its been garage kept all these years no rust.


It was made by Rockwell circa 1950. Bearings should be easy to find.


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

LiLRdWgn said:


> LOL, I haven't heard the term "Monkey Ward" in years. I sure won't tell how many years.


Lol I guess I may be telling a lil bit about my age there


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

argoknot said:


> It was made by Rockwell circa 1950. Bearings should be easy to find.


Thanks for the info. You wouldn't happen to know what Rockwell model parts would fit it do you?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The Big Boys just invite it...Up here we have 'Crappy Tire'.
("Here" being N. of 49)


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well looked it over when I got home from work today. Needs new tires, upper pulley bearings looks like brass inserts I have the wheel the adjustment shaft that the wheel rides is gouged a lil bit so it might have to be changed. The motor drive pulley doesn't seem like the correct one looks like its been replaced with one from tractor supply or something. Blade guides are all worn on it and the roller is frozen. 

Does anyone know if this saw would be worth being fixed ? Are they decient saws when working right?


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of the old freebee


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

jrfonte1479 said:


> Thanks for the info. You wouldn't happen to know what Rockwell model parts would fit it do you?


Look at the numbers on the bearings then Google the bearing #. If you can't find a number measure the bearing...od, id, and thickness. VBX is very helpful with bearings. I bought several from them.

Miniature Bearings,Miniature Bearing,Bearings,Ball Bearings


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Took it out this afternoon and sand blasted it to get all the old paint , dirt and rust off it.


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got it cleaned up and painted and found a date stamped in the casting on the inside L 8-3-67 and another number under the wheel F5033 with a q under it. So im assuming it was made aug 3 67


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Gene, are you the guy talking about his age, I worked for a Wards store in Anchorage, Alaska in 1963, I was 25 years old, that was the year just before the big earthquake, I was working for the Singer Sewing Machine Co. when the earth quake occured, that was quite a ride.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Are the wheels 12" ?
It is looking pretty with the paint on it.

Is this your first band saw?


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

There 9" wheels and yes its my first one


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

jrfonte1479 said:


> I went out and looked at it some more I measured a 9" throat between the blade and the back. \


Throat is measured with the wheel cover on, or did you measure from blade to blade?

From my view this is a lot of work for something taking up so much shop space and yet be so limiting.

A 14" BS takes up the same amount of space.

However, a restore is very satisfying!!


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Throat is measured with the wheel cover on, or did you measure from blade to blade?
> 
> From my view this is a lot of work for something taking up so much shop space and yet be so limiting.
> 
> ...



A 14" may take up the same space but this was free and hasn't cost me anything but a couple cans of paint and a couple hours to blast it. I measured between the blade and the support with the cover on it.


----------



## jrfonte1479 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well for about $45 invested so far I have an old saw that will cut again. I still have a few more things I have to find for it but its making saw dust right now.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Good job jason. I like seeing old machines rehabilitated. There will be some set backs I'm sure but you have a saw you can enjoy for years to come.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Aftermarket Delta Blade Guides are available at bandsawparts.com


----------

